# mothers day



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy mothers day to all you moms.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup. and to all you guys that got a present for the significant other, good on ya, cuz thats a great way to butter her up so you can go hunting or fishing more

for all the suckers that didn't,..........well, hope you like doing yardwork while your buddys are out having fun


----------

